# Handy little gadget



## Xtreme90 (Aug 29, 2009)

i also recently picked up one of these handy lil buggers. they are indeed very handy and would recommend them to any woodworker.

happy scribing Schotter woodworking!


----------



## BTKS (Nov 30, 2008)

Got one for Christmas in 09. Love it, beats a standard compase hands down.


----------



## Bill1974 (Mar 24, 2010)

I have one too, maybe not 5 stars, but 4 and a half. I just feel like it could have been made a little better and the pin for using it as a compass should recess a little further, mine sticks out a little bit even when recessed as much as possible. But as for using it as a scribe it works great, a lot better then trying to use a compass.


----------

